

Would you click on a link that contains Punycode? - adamo

Would you click on (or type) a link that contains Punycode? Or even on a link that contains localized characters?  Example:<p>http://www.εδετ.gr and http://www.xn--pxabb4d.gr (they are the same site).<p>Or would you consider them phising "faster" than a latin spelled URL?<p>(The example I am giving is a legitimate site)
======
coliveira
These sites are created for people speaking a foreign language. So, if you ask
to an English speaker they will probably say that it is fishing. For a speaker
of the foreign language it will be perfectly natural.

------
Manolis
"Alert! Phishing attempt!" would be my first thought on reading the second
URL.

I would click on the first one, though.

~~~
adamo
You would because you are Greek and understand it. But what if it was Cyrillic
or Chinese instead?

~~~
Manolis
A domain in non-english characters communicates that the site has a high
chance of being written in a non-english language.

Since I do not understand neither Cyrillic nor Chinese, I would probably not
click on any of them.

Except:

1)...If I would really need to click on them (i.e. import some goods from
China) in which case I would click on link and visit the site hoping that
there is some kind of english description.

2)If I saw the link on Google (i.e. a search engine that I trust) and saw in
the excerpt that there is some sort of legitimate description, it would be
more likely that I would follow the link.

